# Sako tries out lure coursing! And other various show pics.



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Was at a UKC show this weekend, had a great time! This was the first time this club offered lure coursing, so I decided to sign Sako up. Can we say, doggy crack? Holy cow I have NEVER seen him so revved up. We had to DRAG him off the field after his first run, and even once we were close to the show building, he was still turning around trying to find the lure (aka: plastic bags)!

No clue why, but there were only 3 APBT's on Saturday (and one was altered, so we didn't show against her), and I was the only one there today. Ugh.. drives me nuts! But, Sako took a Group 3 on Saturday, and a Group 4 today! The judges really seemed to like him too

Onto some pictures! I gave my friend my camera and told her to have fun, so she took most of these.














































His bobble head look..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

And some LC pictures. I took these.. was shooting into the sun, which makes for not so great shots, but some came out okay.














































After the course.. he wanted to go run again SO bad!



















The end


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sako is GORGEOUS! I love his head...

We really want to get a lure course set up on the land we have for the girls. That way they can have fun like that anytime they want!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sako...

Looks like he had a fantastic time! I love the third picture down of the LC! amazing definition in him, and you can see so much personality in that boy from your pictures.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Piper is still my favorite but MAN he is handsome!!! It all looks like so much fun. Makes me wish I still had Roxxie. She'd never place but I could have fun anyway haha.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow- is he a beautiful boy! He looks like he is having the best time.. like he's "in the zone." 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

What a handsome guy! 


Did his feet ever touch the ground during the lure course? He looks like he's flying!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Look at him flying! He looks like one happy dog, you can tell he loves what he does :smile: I love Sako, he's so gorgeous! Congrats on the awards and success with LC, guess he'll have more of that in his future now the lucky pup!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Sako is a very handsome boy!
Your friend took awesome pictures!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Sako is GORGEOUS! I love his head...
> 
> We really want to get a lure course set up on the land we have for the girls. That way they can have fun like that anytime they want!


Oh man, that'd be so cool to have one on your own property! Although, I don't know that after they realized it was there that they'd be able to act normal! The dogs just go NUTS once they realize what's going on LOL. Pretty cool to see the "fancy show dogs" let go and blow off some steam!



Tobi said:


> Sako...
> 
> Looks like he had a fantastic time! I love the third picture down of the LC! amazing definition in him, and you can see so much personality in that boy from your pictures.


Thank you  He's definitely Mr. Personality. I can't wait til we can run a LC again.. will make sure I stand with the sun behind me for even better shots (the pro photographer was in the best spot and I didn't want to go stand next to him).



Rodeo said:


> Piper is still my favorite but MAN he is handsome!!! It all looks like so much fun. Makes me wish I still had Roxxie. She'd never place but I could have fun anyway haha.


Thanks  To qualify they just have to run the full course with "enthusiasm" so it's not too hard to place.. I only saw a couple dogs who wouldn't run it. Even a Mastiff pup did it, it was really cute.



NewYorkDogue said:


> Wow- is he a beautiful boy! He looks like he is having the best time.. like he's "in the zone."
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Oh yeah, definitely in the "get the bags!" zone LOL.



BoxerParty said:


> What a handsome guy!
> 
> 
> Did his feet ever touch the ground during the lure course? He looks like he's flying!


Not really.. they clocked him with a MPH gun but they didn't post the results and I forgot to ask.. he was FAST.



rannmiller said:


> Look at him flying! He looks like one happy dog, you can tell he loves what he does :smile: I love Sako, he's so gorgeous! Congrats on the awards and success with LC, guess he'll have more of that in his future now the lucky pup!


Oh yeah, definitely more LC in his future. There's an AKC one at the end of January that I think I'm going to take him to!



Janet At Nutro said:


> Sako is a very handsome boy!
> Your friend took awesome pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's just beautiful. Well all your dogs are. Don't you just love seeing them having so much fun. I need a better camera. Well I think it would help if I learned to run the one I have.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> He's just beautiful. Well all your dogs are. Don't you just love seeing them having so much fun. I need a better camera. Well I think it would help if I learned to run the one I have.


Aw well thank you! Yeah the camera definitely helps, but like I always say, just because you have a DSLR and a fancy lens, doesn't mean you'll come out with amazing pictures every time. I'm actually surprised any of the LC ones came out decent, since it was just horrible lighting (shooting into the sun = BAD) and they weren't exactly going slow!



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> He is so gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------

